# Platte wird nicht erkannt



## Wolf of Doom (24. Mai 2002)

hi,


ich hab mir ne neue platte gekauft [IDE, 40,0 GB, UDMA 100, Western Digital 400BB, 7200U/min., bulk] ich hab alles probiert hab sie als slave, master laufen lassen sie wird einfach nicht erkannt, ich weis nicht obs am bios liegt [Award Modular Bios v.4.51 PG]. hier is der shop http://www.arlt.com/shop/warenkorb.php?submit=get_it&wg=114&wgname=hddeide&artnr=1040171


ich hoffe mir kann einer helfen



cya & thx


wolf


----------



## Eyewitness (24. Mai 2002)

Unterstützt Dein Board überhaupt UDMA 100? Wenn nicht, könnte es Probleme geben, obwohl er dann eigentlich nur auf eine geringere Geschwindigkeit runterschalten müßte. 

Abgesehen mal davon...es ist Western Digital, die Platten von denen standen noch nie wirklich für Qualität....


----------



## Wolf of Doom (24. Mai 2002)

also ich werde die platte wieder einsenden und sie gegen die Festplatte, IDE, 40,9 GB, UDMA 100, Maxtor 4K040H2, 5400U/Min. umtauschen



MfG

Wolf


----------



## nils11 (24. Mai 2002)

*gute wahl...*

gute wahl. ich habe genau die gleiche von maxtor und kann die nur wärmstens empfehlen: leicht zu installieren, recht schnell und stabil.


----------



## Wolf of Doom (24. Mai 2002)

ok


----------

